# What to wear with skinny jeans and these heels...



## ShenacLovesMAC (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay, I don't know what to wear as a top with skinny jeans and these particular shoes...





Any suggestions?


----------



## Korms (Jan 2, 2009)

It depends where you are planning to wear them to I suppose!  I would suggest a plain whie, racer back vest.  I see that on other people and always think it looks so effortless but sexy and stylish at the same time.  You could add some jewellery or a scarf for extra jazz.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have those!!! I wear anything....A white button front shirt ...a fitted t-shirt!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 2, 2009)

sidenote: BEBE makes some of theeee sexiest shoes ever.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 2, 2009)

those are sexy!

you could do a sexy n warm black sweater.
or for clubbing u could do a sparkley little top.

since their black and classic modern sexy, u could almost wear any stylish top with them!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 2, 2009)

yea thats what i was thinking. since its so damn cold, a really cute sultry off the shoulder sweater (or not off the shoulder), kinda tunic style would work. anything would work honestly. just depends on where you're going lol.


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 2, 2009)

Cute Ruffle Top Or Sweater! Try Forever 21 For Cute And Affordable Tops.


----------



## ShenacLovesMAC (Jan 3, 2009)

thank you all for your ideas!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 3, 2009)

One of those ruffly halter tops in white would look SO nice with skinny jeans and those heels.


----------

